# Mood Lifter



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I had a sh*t day, but finding this in my mailbox today made me feel much better.
Go get you some swag at https://shop.thelawnforum.com/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JayGo said:


> I had a sh*t day, but finding this in my mailbox today made me feel much better.
> Go get you some swag at https://shop.thelawnforum.com/


That's funny. I had a pretty terrible day too and seeing this post brightened mine. :thumbup:


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Funny seeing this because I just ordered a t-shirt today.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@JayGo Funny I received the same shirt today. I liked how it fit so I ordered another style. Guess that means I'm in for a bad night at work tonight.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I got my package yesterday as well. I washed the shirt so I could wear it to work today.


----------

